# Sage Barista Express portafilter handle position



## connectcreative (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi. Can anyone who has a Sage Barista Express confirm the position of the portafilter handle when fully tightened prior to making a coffee please. Mine doesn't get all that tight and turns quite far to the right before coming to a physical 'stop' rather than 'tap tightening' kind of stop if that makes any sense!

When making a coffee a small amount of water escapes around the seal making me think it's not sealing fully and consequently not working under full pressure. I've replaced the seal from Sage but no improvement.

Generaly coffee is very good though.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The handle should be at about 90 degrees. My seal has gone a bit soft so it can be pushed further but it still seals. The seal seems to have a bit of a groove on one face - that I assume faces the portafilter

It's probably possible to put so much coffee in that it's tightening up coffee onto the shower screen rather than rim of the basket to the seal. The razor tool that comes with them sets a pretty sensible height for the grinds in the basket.







Early on I have made the portafilter a bit too tough to get on due to the fill height in the basket being too short - not enough to prevent the seal from working though.

John

-


----------

